# Age of TT owners...



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

So after being surprised by seeing a lot of the UK guys being a good amount older than me and even some people here on the board i wanna see what every1's age is
<-- 22


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

31


----------



## UncMase (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

31


----------



## ChariotsOfFire (Jul 22, 2009)

23


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

41
dont be surprised mate. While those guys tend to be a bit older they are super loyal to the TT and in some cases more so than here in the states. Racing is definitely part of the heritage over there. 
I had my first TT at 31. Yes your way under the curve but hey that's cool and I am sure you earned every penny to pay for it and more


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

34


----------



## TTSmikeTTS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Age of TT owners... (alva8193)*

<< 42 but still act like 18.


----------



## TKVW (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Age of TT owners... (TTSmikeTTS)*

30


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Had my first TT at 22, bought the TTS at 24, now I'm 25. Age differences between TT owners doesn't matter much, we still all act like kids.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

I love the fact that the ages vary so, age makes no difference i was just curious. A we all love our cars i just thought it was so cool that overseas the guys are like 58 (senator) and others in there mid to late 50's and still modding strong. I plan to be that way also, Gearhead for LIFE!!!! Its so true that every1 acts like a kid and i LOVE it because we can all have a good time, Aleic i thought you were like 21 lol and Jason chime in because im curious about your age too


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

27 and still growing he he! hopefully the TT will get more string here on the west coast, because as of now it is truly dead for the audis
too much japanese love and bemmer love over here,


----------



## ChariotsOfFire (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_27 and still growing he he! hopefully the TT will get more string here on the west coast, because as of now it is truly dead for the audis
too much japanese love and bemmer love over here, 

Haha no kidding. Everyone on the road has an A3, A4, or A5 (and that's IF they're even driving something other than a Japanese car or a Bimmer). I've seen MAYBE 2 or 3 MK2 TT's on the road other than mine around here.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

20; guess I'm the young'n


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

fitty one. 
I'm guessing that there are more old geezers like me, that own these things, they just don't have the pulse to handle these forums. All I see around here is old farts driving them everywhere.


----------



## ChariotsOfFire (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, it's generally a car driven by a slightly older crowd mainly because of the price tag. I'm lucky to have gotten a great job out of college and I can afford one (and the insurance payment on it). Most kids can't.


----------



## diskreet (Apr 3, 2009)

22 when I bought it in Feb, now 23.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

bought when 21, now recently turned 22


----------



## alfa159q4 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

38


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (alfa159q4)*

You watch the video then guess my age! 








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plOclq1vNNQ


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

28


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

48


----------



## myuen (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Age of TT owners... (alva8193)*

58
TTS-Roadster


----------



## auditthxckid (Mar 30, 2009)

im 19.... -.-


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Age of TT owners... (alva8193)*

36


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

20~~~~


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

32


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

38


----------



## stuart.colorist (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (sheetmetal)*

35
And most likely a big percentage under 30 got it thanks to their "daddy".


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

you would like to believe that wouldn't you? Sadly, I actually paid for my car myself by selling my previous car, selling an investment of mine, and making the payments. But hey, whatever you say


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (stuart.colorist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuart.colorist* »_35
And most likely a big percentage under 30 got it thanks to their "daddy".

Keep dreaming, buster. It's called hard work. I have a college degree (masters), run my own business, and made some solid life choices early on.


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_
Keep dreaming, buster. It's called hard work. I have a college degree (masters), run my own business, and made some solid life choices early on.
...lucky bastard...


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (stuart.colorist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuart.colorist* »_And most likely a big percentage under 30 got it thanks to their "daddy".

Or they live in an apartment.


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (eweu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eweu* »_
Or they live in an apartment.








All too true...
I wonder if anyone's living in a studio apartment so they can instead afford an R8 or something? lol...
Might not be that bad of an idea.


----------



## stuart.colorist (Jun 3, 2009)

Hahaha, so sensitive about the daddies buying the TT or TTS for them. I knew some would get touchy. Yeap, I've also had a successful business (built by myself from my own savings and hard work) since I was 26.
Check it below!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (stuart.colorist)*

35. Dropped out in 9th grade, worked my ass off and got the TTS handled, lickity split.


----------



## ChariotsOfFire (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_
Keep dreaming, buster. It's called hard work. I have a college degree (masters), run my own business, and made some solid life choices early on.

+1. I'm paying for it all out of my own pocket without anyone's help. And a mortgage on top of that. And I'm 23. And I'm doing just fine.


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (ChariotsOfFire)*

I'm a geezer (57), but my TT is still just a baby.


----------



## saytheb (Jan 29, 2009)

22 when I bought it, 23 now..


----------



## mike 171332 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Age of TT owners... (alva8193)*

64


----------



## imy1928 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Age of TT owners... (alva8193)*

Both my cars were my birthday presents to me, the 225q for my 30th and the TTS for my 33rd


----------



## awss4 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Age of TT owners... (imy1928)*

I win the old age contest, I am 72.
The TTS is my fourth Audi. Currently own
2004 S4 Avant
2009 A4 Sedan
2009 TTS in solar orange.
The TTS is my daily driver and road trip car.
Now the S4 just sits in the garage.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I want your avant lol; nice garage you got there


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Age of TT owners... (awss4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awss4* »_I win the old age contest, I am 72.
The TTS is my fourth Audi. Currently own
2004 S4 Avant
2009 A4 Sedan
2009 TTS in solar orange.
The TTS is my daily driver and road trip car.
Now the S4 just sits in the garage. 

Welcome to the family!
BTW, I would love to have an automobile arsenal like yours at my fingertips. A car for every mood that strikes you.....


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *awss4* »_I win the old age contest, I am 72.
The TTS is my fourth Audi. Currently own
2004 S4 Avant
2009 A4 Sedan
2009 TTS in solar orange.
The TTS is my daily driver and road trip car.
Now the S4 just sits in the garage. 


Love the lineup! Welcome dude!


----------



## allen_petty (Aug 6, 2009)

51, Glad I don't win the age contest


----------



## ZeroCaviTTy (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: (allen_petty)*

1999 TT 180hp @ 35 
2001 ALMS TT 225hp @ 37
2009 TTS 265hp @ 45 (present age)


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (ZeroCaviTTy)*

20.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (allen_petty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allen_petty* »_51, Glad I don't win the age contest








I know the feeling! Welcome BTW


----------



## Caliber (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

28, my dad drives a 05 Civic Si lol...


----------



## stuart.colorist (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Caliber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caliber* »_28, my dad drives a 05 Civic Si lol... 

Hahahaha... you don't know what my mother drives.....


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

33. My 2nd Audi and my 4th VAG product.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

39 and hopefully still will be when my TTS gets here!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

Jim, Welcome man. Glad to have another TTS in the Bay Area, it is starting to get lonely out here! Whats the specs and colors on yours?
Jason


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

I ordered an Ibis White coupe, Prestige package, with Baseball Optic (I really wish they would do the brown baseball in the coupe, but the black looks great too, Rector has a regular TT in the showroom with it), and the AMI package. AFAIK, this is fully optioned. 
Nice to be joining you! I kinda like that the TTS is not that common - seems like I see a Boxster or an M3 at every second or third red light.


----------



## redlands ca (Jan 22, 2010)

I guess we'll go from the old geezers to the young rascals.
16
2010 Audi TTS Coupe Prestige (Solar Orange)


----------



## systemz (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: (redlands ca)*

16 is too young! I've never caused an accident in my life and drive extremely cautiously, but in high school i think i got rear ended 3 or 4 times, while stopped, in the school parking lot. If i was in the tts it would of been 1K+ per incident. I think i was 18 when i bought a lotus elise, first time i had driven a 4 cylinder turbo. eh, but anyway, the tts is going to pull alot of tail at 16~

i'm 23 by the way.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (systemz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *systemz* »_ the tts is going to pull alot of tail at 16~

Hell yeah it will. Good for you!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

20 When I bought my 09 TT s-line & going on 21 in a few weeks... Had an A4 b7 previously fully modded & now have my TT on staggered 19" DPE's dumped on coilovers with stg2 work... Have future plans on going Big turbo hopefully by mid year


----------

